# Question for DEH-P880prs owners



## billyrohm (Nov 9, 2007)

Is the color of the unit light like in the pictures light like aluminum or is it a darker stainless color?


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am pretty sure it is darker from the pictures I have seen.


----------

